# 2017 maxima



## Dochow420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Two weeks ago, in my 2017 Maxima, something new appeared on my dashboard. It showed a yellow sun, partly cloudy rain and even snow. It was in the upper right corner under the traction icon. Then, it was GONE! Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Dochow420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Sorry, upper LEFT


----------

